# The Psychology of Trading - Brett Steenbarger



## NikNargon (30 March 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was hoping to get some opinions on Brett Steenbarger's book 'The Psychology of Trading'. I've heard some good things about it, however would value the opinions of any members here that may have read it.

I've read 'Trading in the Zone' by Mark Douglas which I found to be a great read, and wondered whether Steenbarger's book would be a valuable addition to the library or if there wouldn't be much to gain after reading Douglas's book. Would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks.


----------

